# Filed 189 Visa and resigned. Will not be doing job for next 1.5 years



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hello friends,

I will appreciate your useful comments and suggestions in following matter.

*Background:*
Filed visa application (189) a month ago.
working for last 9 years in Software Development field.
Currently waiting for CO


*Query:*
I have just resigned from my current company where I have been working for nearly 5 years. Mid of next month will be my last working day here.

The thing is I will not be doing any job for at least next 1.5 years. Is there any requirement from DIAC that a person must be employed for a certain period of time, before the grant of visa ?

Can this have any bad impact on my visa application ? I fear there is some rule which requires you to be working.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I will appreciate your useful comments and suggestions in following matter.
> 
> ...


*Hello waseem_expat,*

While filling in* Form-80*, which is generally requested from all overseas applicants over 16, you will be required to provide details of all employment including periods of unemployment.

*From Q47 in Form80.*

Note: If you are unable to provide details for a period, please provide an 
explanation. (If insufficient space, give details at Part J – Additional details)
For current or previous periods of unemployment please advise how you 
occupied your time and how you supported yourself. Month and year are both 
required. If retired, please provide activities. Time gaps are unacceptable.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi icriding,

I am not worried about form 80. I was wondering if DIAC has a requirement that a person must be on Job while there visa application is being processed ?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> hi icriding,
> 
> I am not worried about form 80. I was wondering if DIAC has a requirement that a person must be on Job while there visa application is being processed ?


*Hello waseem_expat,*

In my opinion, No, not really.

I was not employed when I applied for a visa and also at the time of visa grant.

But as mentioned earlier being unemployed for a significant period of time without any explanation does raise a number of questions...

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

actually I am quitting my job to do free-lance/consultation work. As it will mostly be home based work, I may not be able to prove that I am working. No experience letter etc 

therefore I thought I should register myself as Unemployed.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> actually I am quitting my job to do free-lance/consultation work. As it will mostly be home based work, I may not be able to prove that I am working. No experience letter etc
> 
> therefore I thought I should register myself as Unemployed.


*Hello waseem_expat,*

To the best of my knowledge, you can have a job record for even free-lance/consultation work, provided you meet certain criteria...

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

icriding said:


> *
> even free-lance/consultation work, provided you meet certain criteria...
> *


can you please provide me a link from where I can find more about this criteria.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> can you please provide me a link from where I can find more about this criteria.


*
Hello waseem_expat,*

*SELF EMPLOYED APPLICANTS *

Documented evidence is required for self-employed applicants with a high level of detail. 

Self-employed applicants can submit a formal Statutory Declaration containing the following specific details: 

commencement and completion dates of self-employment 
the occupation of employment and the capacity in which self-employed 
nature and content of the work performed 
number of staff employed and their occupations 
business registration certificates covering each period of self-employment 
a statement on letterhead from an accountant or legal representative certifying the name and nature of the business in which self-employed 
the exact dates of the self-employed period 
statements from clients with full details of the work performed and dates.

From:http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Hope this helps...
*
All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

that's the problem. I can't produce these documents. 
I will not be registering any business. I will just go on certain websites e.g. oDesk etc. and see if I can get some work. That work could be very short e.g of 10 hours or 2,3 days etc.They will wire me money through Westren Union. 

As you can see I can no way provide all those documents. So I was thinking about registering myself as unemployed. Will it work ?


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

There is no such rule, your details must be correct at the time of lodging, they do not request further employment details subsequent to lodge date, I take it you have lodged your application already so then there is no problem.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

DrLatib said:


> There is no such rule, your details must be correct at the time of lodging, they do not request further employment details subsequent to lodge date, I take it you have lodged your application already so then there is no problem.


yes I have already lodged it. But I will have to inform DIAC when my job ends here. Also CO will also require Form 80 which requires you to put employment details again.


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

For decision on your visa application only information at time of lodgement is used for the decision, for form 80 the employment section is to ensure you have funds available, so if you are self-employed you write self-employed, no evidence is requested for form 80, informing DIAC of your employment status after lodgment is not mentioned anywhere, informing them of changes to your passport details, where you are residing, your contact details etc is necessary.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

DrLatib said:


> For decision on your visa application only information at time of lodgement is used for the decision, for form 80 the employment section is to ensure you have funds available, so if you are self-employed you write self-employed, no evidence is requested for form 80, informing DIAC of your employment status after lodgment is not mentioned anywhere, informing them of changes to your passport details, where you are residing, your contact details etc is necessary.


they require you to inform DIAC if you change your job. 

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
*After Applying > Report changes >*

Report changes

The department needs to know, as soon as possible and in writing, about changes in circumstances that may affect the processing of your application such as:

*you get a new job*
you move to a new address
you get a new passport


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

Oops, thanks for clarifying, in that case keep records of your self-employment work to prove if necessary


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

waseem_expat said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I will appreciate your useful comments and suggestions in following matter.
> 
> ...



Dear Waseem......

I totally agree with Dr Latib.......DIAC will only consider your
Employment till that date when you lodged your visa application..
No worries.......

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Waseem......
> 
> I totally agree with Dr Latib.......DIAC will only consider your
> Employment till that date when you lodged your visa application..
> ...


Ok........even If that is the case........you can clearly & honestly
Explain your circumstances to CO in writing when asked....... I don't think DIAC considers being jobless for certain period....when you have some proof to prove
Your situation.


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

thank you all for your help  highly appreciate it.


----------

